# what do you think? Plausible? Voiding Trumps election?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Obama/DHS Preparing to Overturn Trump Election | EUTimes.net

Several other sites infowars and several others have similar postings.

Would you put it past them?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Whaat?!! Ridiculous


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing but a communists wet dream.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's all over. He won and the election has been certified. Only 10 days till it's official and he's sworn in. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Missed thier chance the vote has been certified. next will be Sharpton and his BLM crew along with Lewis taking Trump out.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Congress certified the election, only martial law can override, will it happen? We have 11 days left, with the new Obama military, could there be a coup? History in the making. What if????


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TG said:


> Whaat?!! Ridiculous


Obama/DHS Preparing to Overturn Trump Election | EUTimes.net

if they can take your water and your food, why not your elected leader. Really they know what is best for all of us


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

same dumbazz people that think if they disrupt the parade and yell loud enough during the swearing in ceremony - Trump can't be the prez 

get used to it - Russia or China could start a war - ala Japanese in 1941 - and the dumbazz DemoCraps will be fighting the declaration of war because of Trump ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As the twerp vp said last week "Its over." The left can suck on it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kind of like the Terminator. Just when you think the world won't end this version it starts all over again.

I would not put anything past this slimy twerp


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Obama and Hillary's wet dream. Change your panties and take a shower....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see it. Constitutionally there is no leg to stand on, not that this traitor cares about the constitution but to try anything now provokes war. The fat lady has sung. Now, have we traded one devil for another? Remains to be seen.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Congress certified the election, only martial law can override, will it happen? We have 11 days left, with the new Obama military, could there be a coup? History in the making. What if????


Coup against trump, no way. Not gonna happen. 80% of military personnel voted for trump


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fake news my friends. Ignore it and anything that comes from the Left and main stream media for at least the next 4 years.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

6811 said:


> Coup against trump, no way. Not gonna happen. 80% of military personnel voted for trump


more like 92%


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If that happens, there will be a lot of dead O'thugger lovers.

They are not going to pull a 26 July here.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> more like 92%


while you and 6811 are most likely right, it only takes a few to keep the rest from arming themselves - one man per unit jams the keys in the weapons locker and breaks them off. Wouldn't take too many

Remember homeland security that is taking the lead on this has at it's disposal a darned good sized armed force and has been stockpiling ammo and weapons for at least two years.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Missed thier chance the vote has been certified. next will be Sharpton and his BLM crew along with Lewis taking Trump out.


HMMmmmm... Kennedy Trusted the Secret Service, but not the CIA.

Trump seems to trust neither. Pretty sure he is trying to _*not *_get taken out... Just sayin'


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

latest is that Hollyweird is going on strike until Trump quits - they are the center of humanity or some other BS ....

not sure how I'll continue without a regular dose of Ed Asner in my life ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> latest is that Hollyweird is going on strike until Trump quits - they are the center of humanity or some other BS ....
> 
> not sure how I'll continue without a regular dose of Ed Asner in my life ....


Wouldn't break my heart.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> latest is that Hollyweird is going on strike until Trump quits - they are the center of humanity or some other BS ....
> 
> not sure how I'll continue without a regular dose of Ed Asner in my life ....


BARF!:vs_poop::vs_poop::vs_poop:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hollywood on Strike? Really? Promise?

Don't screw with me, man....don't get my hopes up....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> more like 92%


I believe 92% is about right. When I gave the 80%, that was a guess and I was low balling my figures.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> latest is that Hollyweird is going on strike until Trump quits - they are the center of humanity or some other BS ....
> 
> not sure how I'll continue without a regular dose of Ed Asner in my life ....


Hilarious, hope they begin ASAP :vs_lol:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> while you and 6811 are most likely right, it only takes a few to keep the rest from arming themselves - one man per unit jams the keys in the weapons locker and breaks them off. Wouldn't take too many
> 
> Remember homeland security that is taking the lead on this has at it's disposal a darned good sized armed force and has been stockpiling ammo and weapons for at least two years.


I estimate that the US have about 900,000 local law enforcement officers and about 50, 000 federal LEO's. Let's say there is only one percent who will uphold their oath, that is a little over 9,000 LEO's who can rally the citizens to take arms. With about 92% of the military voting for trump, othugger loyalists dont stand a chance. They can lock the armories and weapons cages. But that can be opened with ease by heavy equipment. Fork lifts, trucks, APC's or heavy wreckers would do the job.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I dont know, there are a lot of bootlicking plebs in the army and wannabe operators who would kill civvies......all I know if some crap goes down any idiot in a uniform wanting to stir the pot is getting broken off in a heartbeat.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> I estimate that the US have about 900,000 local law enforcement officers and about 50, 000 federal LEO's. Let's say there is only one percent who will uphold their oath, that is a little over 9,000 LEO's who can rally the citizens to take arms. With about 92% of the military voting for trump, othugger loyalists dont stand a chance. The can lock the armories and weapons cages. But that can be opened with ease by heavy equipment. Fork lifts, trucks, APC's or heavy wreckers would do the job.


It'd be a blood bath in my neck of the woods. There are a lot of us who are prior service and are ready for stupidity. The cops will follow. They aren't stupid.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> latest is that Hollyweird is going on strike until Trump quits - they are the center of humanity or some other BS ....
> 
> not sure how I'll continue without a regular dose of Ed Asner in my life ....


Let em. Lets see how fast they can find a job that pays them millions of dollars for zero talent. they need me more then I need them. No more movies? No more TV? Hey looky here, I am in a room full of books. :vs_smirk:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> It'd be a blood bath in my neck of the woods. There are a lot of us who are prior service and are ready for stupidity. The cops will follow. They aren't stupid.


I think the loyalist would lose the fight before it could become a blood bath.


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's to hoping...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I dont know, there are a lot of bootlicking plebs in the army and wannabe operators who would kill civvies......all I know if some crap goes down any idiot in a uniform wanting to stir the pot is getting broken off in a heartbeat.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


 Obama has done a very effective job of undermining the military from the inside in the last 8 years. If you remember he called on them and the enlisted to resist Trump.
The Us military that many of severed in in not the one we have now. Change has always come. This Is not change it in a cultural sift to socialist in the ranks.
DHS declared veterans the number one threat to America . They missed the boat on that. We are the number one threat to anyone that threatens America.
And that includes DHS.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

No way! Media loves to get attention to drive up ratings.


----------

